# AllRoad Shopping... 2.7T or V8?



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

So needing a new "driver" as my TDI has become a monster and not suited to get around the mountains anymore. I have been looking at allroad's and most are in the 80-90k mi range. Almost all are the 2.7T but did find a V8 with 92k mi. 

Besides owning a Bi turbo what are the UH OH's on the cars I need to look for and be ready to pass on. I almost bought a 2003 2.7T w 83K yesterday. 2 owner, ATE slotted rotors, NEVER smoked in you could tell someone loved this car. BUT for a little less I found a V8. According to what I can find they are almost the same MPG. I am no stranger to building turbo engines but that is not the point with this car. I have always wanted one and this will get me to work and back and to the mountain  I love all parts of the car and just want to know more about the motor choice. both would be auto.. please tell me more

This would be my first "ringer" but my 11th VAG car. I am fully loaded with Rosstech, enough tools to build cars from scratch. But looking to move past my boxy race cars and have something for winter and my short commute to work. 

I would be theory say go for the NA engine over a Turbo, BUT not sure service intervals etc or things people run into. I have found the same mileage on each car, obviously more 2.7Ts around.. 

SO WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

if you plan on working on the car and upgrading to much more horsepower, go with manual tranny and 2.7t. 

If you intend to leave it as is, get V8.


----------

